# It appears that my GeForce 6500 can't handle -bigadv



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 6, 2010)

I think I know why -bigadv WU's have been dodging my i7 rigs for the last 3 days. Looks like i may have fubar'd my passkey with a bunch of failed work units. I swapped the GeForce 6500 in so I could consolidate my Fermi cards together and limit the CPU hit I was taking on -bigadv. I noticed instability and thought it was a bad stick of AData ram. I dropped the rig down to one stick and went on my way. Kept finding A3 core crashes/WU deletes in the last few days. This morning I re-seated the CPU and cooler, swapped out the ram for another brand and re-installed Win-7. Kept getting Linpack crashes within the first 2 minutes. Decided that the GPU was the only thing I changed since it was last stable, so I yanked the 6500 and swapped in a 8800GS. Now I am 2 hrs into a solid run of Linpack and ready to put the rig back online. 

Now the real question is, have I done irreparable damage to my passkey? If you guys are getting -bigadv and I am not, this means I am below the 80 percentile ratio required for the bonuses, correct?

Sorta looking to you on this one Bogmali


----------



## oily_17 (Nov 6, 2010)

I only picked up a -bigadv on my rig last night.Been running about 2-3 days and not picking any up at all.

Not sure about the passkey, if you dont pick any up in the next day or so I would try a new passkey.

EDIT: If you completed another 10 of the standard SMP workunits, in time without errors, would the passkey still be usable ??


----------



## bogmali (Nov 6, 2010)

Passkey I'm using is the same one prior to the Chimp Challenge No worries Buck you're not the only one who has been neglected, I dumped my last one last night and have not gotten one since:shadedshu


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 8, 2010)

I too failed to pickup a -bigadv after completing my last one.  

I also endured a power outage.  Learned how dependent I am on electricity.  Couldn't even get my car out of the garage.  It was raining so I couldn't even walk somewhere.  But gave me a good excuse to OC the 460 to try to make up for lost ground.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 8, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> I too failed to pickup a -bigadv after completing my last one.
> 
> I also endured a power outage.  Learned how dependent I am on electricity.  Couldn't even get my car out of the garage.  It was raining so I couldn't even walk somewhere.  But gave me a good excuse to OC the 460 to try to make up for lost ground.



Well my luck has changed. In the last 24hrs I have picked up a 2684,2685,2686 on each of my rigs. All are due in about 2 days, so Tuesday PM/Wed AM should be good for me. All that said, it has been a rough week to be running a -bigadv machine(s).


----------

